# Как не надо заниматься в тренажерном зале!



## Доктор Ступин (13 Фев 2019)

https://twitter.com/medicaiterms/status/1093700841255718912?s=12


----------



## criptid (13 Фев 2019)

@Доктор Ступин что то не верится, не уж то такой перелом?


----------



## Алексей38 (13 Фев 2019)

Тоже не верится, возможно снимок липа. Как будто мечом перерубили пополам


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Фев 2019)

Верю.
На снимке видна гемангиома тела позвонка, как причина такого перелома.
И механизм травмы, и видео процесса, и клиника процесса  вполне совпадают.

Дай Бог, чтобы подстава, поскольку результат такой травмы плачевен.
Я думаю в Инете уже есть расследование по этому случаю. Может кто найдет.

Кстати, пациенты с миелитом, падают так же, просто подгибаются ноги, неделя не прошла, как отправил пациента на плазмофорез с такой картиной слабости ног.
Так, что верю.


----------



## Evpatiy (13 Фев 2019)

185 кг суммарно у него +/-


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Фев 2019)

Тяжелоатлет возможно сломал позвоночник пополам после подъема больших грузов в тренажерном зале. Тревожное видео показывает его, поднимающего огромную штангу, прежде чем замереть и резко упасть на пол.
Мужчина, предположительно запечатленный на видеокамеру в спортзале в Китае, одетый в черную безрукавку и кепку, выпрямляется, держа в руках огромный груз.
Но вдруг все его тело становится твердым, и он роняет штангу на пол. Он пошатывается назад, его голова наклонена вверх с агонией, написанной на его лице. Мужчина слегка покачивается, лицо его сморщено, кулаки сжаты, прежде чем внезапно потерять контроль над своим телом.
Он рушится на пол, разбивает тело одним концом штанги, когда он тяжело падает на землю. Рентген, якобы показывал перелом позвоночника. Кадры ужасного инцидента были загружены на YouTube на этой неделе и просматривались тысячи раз.
Считается, что мужчина выжил, но подробности неизвестны. Тем не менее, многие зрители утверждают, что кадры и рентген не являются подлинными, и человек на самом деле упал в обморок. "Серьезно, если бы он так срезал позвоночник, он бы умер прямо здесь...он потерял сознание", - заметил один. "Вероятно, он задерживал дыхание, поднимая вес, вызывая недостаток кислорода в мозге, что приводило к потере сознания или отключению", - утверждал другой. Это не рентген, не компьютерная томография. Просто чье-то художественное выражение", - написал третий в интернете. "Посмотрите на поясничную часть позвоночника, смещающуюся назад в "xray", но он падает на спину, это просто не имеет смысла. -Во всяком случае, эти позвонки скользили бы вперед, а не назад, если бы удар пришелся на раздробленные позвонки."
Вольный перевод.


Evpatiy написал(а):


> 185 кг суммарно у него +/-


А поболе?


----------



## Evpatiy (14 Фев 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А поболе?


вес снаряда 185 с грифом и замками (примерно) я насчитал


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Фев 2019)

Хватило!


----------



## Подмосковный (27 Фев 2019)

Evpatiy написал(а):


> вес снаряда 185 с грифом и замками (примерно) я насчитал


А я насчитал примерно на 100 кг больше, чем вы. Самые большие блины по 25, средние 20, маленькие по 15.


----------

